# laws



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hello,

i live in the uk and im not sure on the laws for feeding live food can i feed my rbp nething (live feeders and mice)? or do they have to be dead? if they do have to be dead i might convieniently forget the laws. also when are my rbp big enough to eat a pinkie ?

stuart


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

they can take down pinkies around 2" and it doesnt matter what you feed you ps.theres no laws against it.just dont use any state birds or anything like that.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

alive pinkies?

when they get really big there r a few kids down the road that r getting on my nerves...


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I think 2" is a little too small for reds to be taking out a pinkey, but I have never really fed any sized P's as such. I would think you would need pygos of atleast 5" that were starved for around 2 days to perform such a feat. again, this is speculation as I have never tried it.

~Will.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think in the UK its against the law to feed your fish live food or animals. (At least I think) Ask Dixon, one of the p-fury members here who is from the UK.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ask Dixon or Innes they are the main UK men.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

even if there are laws for feeding your piranha live foods...i would do it anyways.

i mean...who is going to know?

as long as u dont charge people to come and watch the feeding like some sort of carnival


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I thought the law was no live mammals, I don't know, as everyone else said ask Dixon or Innes. But do it anyway, there are laws in many states in the US prohibiting p's, but people still have em.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

What they dont know wont hurt them.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If I lived in the UK I would still do it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> What they dont know wont hurt them.


 exactly


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

if it is illegal and one of your fish happen to eat the other fish and law enforcement finds out can you be charged with the crime.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is illegal to feed live food in the uk and you will find it hard to find a shop that sells feeders.
i have but its still 50p a feeder and thats why i only get them 10 per month as a treat
basically i am just feeding them normal goldfish you would buy as a pet.
finding somewhere to sell them is hard and feeders are not that good a food source so a mixed diet is better
dixon


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

eatfish said:


> if it is illegal and one of your fish happen to eat the other fish and law enforcement finds out can you be charged with the crime.


 just dont invite law enforcement officers over your house when u are dropping in feeders


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn, that sucks, I feel bad for you folks in the UK. You should be allowed to feed your Ps any damned thing you want, as long as it's not your neighbors kids or something. Stupid Politicians have to have their f%cking fingers in everything. Maybe we should start feeding our pets politicians?!







. Sorry, this kinda stuff just really pisses me off.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

You could always take the 10 feeders a month that you get and put them in a tank of their own so they can breed you free food ??? possibility? it's easier with mice though and as far as feeding piknkies goes, I was feeding my p's live fuzzies when they were 3 inches. now they dont even need to be starved much. Just a day or two and my two reds and big pygo will take a full sized lab rat....

skull and all....with very little leftover.

It's all in how you condition them.

The sooner you start feeding them pinkies, mice, etc...the sooner they get used to the 'taste' ? of it and less afraid/ timid to strike the water surface when some 'strange' mammal is swimming around up there.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> Maybe we should start feeding our pets politicians?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

as far as i know there are no laws


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It is abit strange in the uk. I live in the uk and it is illegal to feed live animals to your pets but what i don't understand is, I can go in a pet shop and buy live crickets or locusts to feed to my spiders but not live fish for my rbp's. Wats wid dat?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

VOYAGERXP said:


> It is abit strange in the uk. I live in the uk and it is illegal to feed live animals to your pets but what i don't understand is, I can go in a pet shop and buy live crickets or locusts to feed to my spiders but not live fish for my rbp's. Wats wid dat?


 exactly it is stupid and you can get feeder rats etc for snakes so whats up with the fish thing.
anyway i would not rely on feeders as the main source of your p's diet anyway as advised just find a shop that sells cheap goldfish the only problem is they are going to realise what they are for when you keep going back all the time but you can get round that if you think about it
dixon


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I know what you mean dixon. My shop where i live would sus me out staight away and would stop selling goldfish to me. I could not put live mice in the tank because my lady would leave me, Ha Ha Ha. She went mad when i came home one day had found a live frog on my way home and fed it to my samon pink bird eater spider? But small live fish i could do. The other day i put some fresh water snails in my tank to act like cleaners but my reds ate them.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> I think 2" is a little too small for reds to be taking out a pinkey, but I have never really fed any sized P's as such. I would think you would need pygos of atleast 5" that were starved for around 2 days to perform such a feat. again, this is speculation as I have never tried it.
> 
> ~Will.


 i have 11 2" rbp's dont feed them for 2days they will eat the pinky no problem


----------

